# Chickens Moliting in winter!



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,
I have six hens and a few of my birds that are about 9 months old started molting about a week ago. We had a very cold snap about 4 weeks ago and its been in the 30-40f during the day and the teens at night now. Is this normal??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately it is. You might have to do some adjustments if the temps stay down.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks robin, 
I have a deep litter and i,m feeding them ranch way feeds organic 16% layer feed. The coup stays around 30 at night maybe a bit cooler. What adjustments would i need to make?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its all going to depend on how many feathers they lose. If the loss is big enough that they can't keep themselves warm then you might have to consider sweaters or a lamp hanging above them to supply warmth. There is no single right answer on what to do.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My girls are 3 1/2 years old and this is the first year my RIR's and Barred Rocks all molted during the fall. Poor Sophie was naked as could be 2 winters in a row and yep - during the coldest times of the whole winter season too.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

My Cochin is getting naked I put a small heater in a galvanized tub. It shuts off if tiped and turns on when coop drops below 35. I hope that will help to keep comfortable I can always turn it up!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

MY RIR is the last to molt in my flock and is shivering/shaking from being cold. She has taken molting the hardest. Wondering when our temps drop to -4 tomorrow night if I should bring her inside the basement? My coop is insulated (store bought) but not heated. Worried about her....Any thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lissa said:


> MY RIR is the last to molt in my flock and is shivering/shaking from being cold. She has taken molting the hardest. Wondering when our temps drop to -4 tomorrow night if I should bring her inside the basement? My coop is insulated (store bought) but not heated. Worried about her....Any thoughts?


If she's that bad off I would bring her in. Especially if you have no other way to deal with the lack of feathers.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Robin416. 
I piled up their litter and straw under their roost in the coop for tonight bc it's 25 but I will bring her in the next couple of nights when it reaches negative temps. Her underside is completely bare and she looks miserable. Just needed some feedback from the experts!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She probably is. This whole quill developing process can be quite painful when touched. I didn't know it until I picked one of mine up, she was a Silkie so I couldn't see the quills. She screamed in pain. I felt so bad. I pulled the rooster, even though he wasn't bothering her, out of her pen until she feathered back in.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my silkie seems to losing alot of feathers lately as well


----------

